# Walking Shoes



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Way back in September when I first realised that I wanted to walk a 1000 miles I decided to invest in some good walking shoes. After reading a few reviews I decided that, despite some poor reviews, Merrell Moab ventilators >here< were the ones for me (I have been a Merrell fan for some years)

Now, some 750 miles later, the shoes are almost as good as new, and are certainly the most comfortable shoes that have been on my feet   

The only downside was that they are not waterproof, so when it rained, I resorted to some old but comfy work boots with a steel toe cap..not good for my feet :? 8O

So today I treated myself to a pair of Moab half boots with a goretex liner >here<

Straight out of the box, I have just walked the best part of 5 miles and they are as comfy as my 750 mile shoes  

So, if you want a recommend for comfortable durable shoes, these do it for me


----------

